# Trialparts und Kompletträder (FAQ)



## tingeltangeltill (1. September 2003)

Hi an alle, die nicht wissen, wo man Trialparts bekommt!

spezielle Trialparts und Kompletträder, Baukastenbikes und gebrauchte Bikes bekommt man hier:

www.trialmarkt.de (Jan Göhrig)
www.tartybikes.co.uk (GB)
www.biketrial-germany.de (Frank Krumbiegel)
www.monty-bikes.de (Felix Krahnstöver)
www.trialsin.com (USA)
www.thetrialsinshop.com (Canada)

Diese Liste ist nicht abschließend.


----------

